# Lets See Some Jeeps



## stonykill

I know from other threads that a lot of us here have Jeeps. Heres mine : 93 grand Cherokee, 318 multi port, custom by me flowmaster dual outlet exhaust, 2 inch budget boost, rock sliders not in the 1st pic, 30 x 9.5 15 yokohamas. She pulls way more than she should. She is hooked up to the 12 foot trailer in the 2nd and 3rd pic.


----------



## hornett22

*there's only one jeep.....................*

and that's one too many! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ericjeeper

*Ok since everyone assumes I own a jeep or three*

Here is mine. pretty much a beater jeep, 1979 cj5 stretched ten inches for some leg room, 456 gears T 19 tranny twin sticked dana 20 transfer case.. Disc brakes all four corners, 360 bored 60 over, detroits on both ends.Lets see what else caused me to invest over 35k into a 3500 dollar jeep. 9k winch 37 inch boggers currently.. The photo was 35 inch baja claws.


----------



## ericjeeper

*Now some of my brothers and friends jeeps*

Oh those were the days..


----------



## ericjeeper

*Had a bad day back when*

Playing in an old coal mine in southern Indiana. The video from this event has been played on "Real Tv" hundreds of times


----------



## XJWoody

*A few pix from my club's summer Tellico event...*

My little XJ (30" Cooper STT mud-grips, open diffs) 

Fain's Ford (Tellico Trail 4)





Slickrock (Tellico Trail 9) Had to 'earn' this one... no winching though!





Another view of Slickrock... not my rig but shows the obstacle better.





Upper Tellico (near Murphy NC on the NC/TN border) is a fun park...especially if it's raining.


----------



## hornett22

*nothing like Tellico.*

my favorite place in the world.


----------



## Bob Wright

I just bought an '86 CJ7 for 300 bucks, hardtop and some rust. Sure wish i had kept that 304 from my 79 CJ5. Prob going with a glass body since http://www.4wd.com is only 10 miles away...Bob


----------



## Patrick62

View attachment 52763


My old CJ5.
The usual jeep quirks, but it takes me where I want to go.

-Pat


----------



## DarylB

Here's my jeep, it's a work in process






Here's the engine (Cummins 4BT)


----------



## Mad Professor

Where is all the Willys?????


----------



## computeruser

A couple pics of the '02 TJ:


----------



## possum398

I have a 1979 CJ-7 that I have been working on for some time now. Here are a few pics.


----------



## newguy18

I don't have pics yet but I have a 1988 jeep comanche I picked up for $500 and I have at least that much in parts already I have no complaints about that truck and it has a strong engine for 216,493 miles.


----------



## MuckSavage

Here's mine, '81ish CJ7.


----------



## NORTREE

Mad Professor said:


> Where is all the Willys?????


 I headed out on a crane rental and spotted this 1945 Willys(pronounced Will-is as in "whatcha talkin' about Willis") MB and it's the newest Jeep project.I also have my '83 CJ5,'84 CJ7 project,'73 CJ5 plow Jeep,'55 pick up hauler project,and my girlfriend has 4 Jeeps of her own.


----------



## shaunbagone

This was a few years ago. My wifes 2000 XJ, My grandmas Libby, My 45 M38, and my 98 XJ. Since then me and my wife have sold both XJ's and I drove a 98 TJ for awhile with 34" swamper LTB's. Sold that too. Still have the M38 till the day I die. Want another XJ.


----------



## shaunbagone




----------



## shaunbagone




----------



## shaunbagone

My old 98 XJ buired. Wish I still had her. Bulletproof.


----------



## shaunbagone

My buddys old XJ. "Mr. Yuck" He was a bad mo fo till it got filpped in the mud hole. Then sold it to some sucker.


----------



## shaunbagone

My old XJ flat towing the M38. Damn, I need another XJ. One Jeep is not enough. If Jeep would finally come out with a truck I would be set.


----------



## huskydave

Nice Jeeps guys. I plan on restoring one some day. My friend just bought a new 4 door Rubicon It has electronic swaybar disconnect and electronic difflock but I like the older cj7 better. The newer ones seem cheaply made and his v6 has no guts. I want to get a cj7 with a v8 or do a smallblock chevy transplant.


----------



## LazyJ

My son's good grades enabled him to talk me out of my '92 YJ on his 16'th birthday. His high school has a dedicated parking space at the front door for the highest GPA, this Jeep has been parked in that spot for 3 semesters.


----------



## NORTREE

LazyJ that is AWESOME! Does a 4th semester get him a trip to Moab?


----------



## Erick

ericjeeper said:


> Playing in an old coal mine in southern Indiana. The video from this event has been played on "Real Tv" hundreds of times



Hey Eric I don't know if anyone told you or not..... but the shiny side goes up.  

Nice Pic's


----------



## Blazin

Great lookin jeeps guys! Hats off to the knarly digger down to the bottom Here's my... well sorta 46 cj2a thats turning into a 67 cj5 slowly but surely. Dauntless 225 with a th350 and twin stick dana20.


----------



## Nuzzy

Alright, I'll play...

CJ7 that I have some hours of build into.


----------



## berryman70

A "Jeep" I built & ran in the 1980's A Big Block Chevy on Nitrous Oxide.








Sorry about the pic quality, old scanned photos.


----------



## tree MDS

I've got an awesome jeep for sale if anyone is interested, its actually a steal if someone wants it : 74 cj5 matkins extreem rock crawler frame, no rust, blue metallic paint, 304 3 speed, 4 wheel lockers, new tsl 33" 14.5's on mickey thompson aluminum wheels, everything is new or rebuilt, sorry I dont have a camera, but if interested pm me I can get pics. I got to get 9500, I was hoping for more and have way more into it. MDS.


----------



## TJ-Bill

Nice Rig Nuzzy.. Here's a few pics of mine


























just a few I have already hosted online.


----------



## Big86inthestixx

*My 89' YJ*

http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm113/calaoffroad/jeepin may 25th 2008/

Should be a link to my jeep club photos.


----------



## chief116

my 04 rubicon. just a 2" spacer lift and 31s


----------



## NORTREE

chief116 said:


> my 04 rubicon. just a 2" spacer lift and 31s


 Yeah, thats how it starts out...then the addiction grows, next thing you know you've got 4 Jeeps, the Rubi will have 38's and the 31's will be on a daily driver...Sue and I are up to 10 Jeeps now....maybe 11 in a bit...gotta go look at a '46.


----------



## chief116

NORTREE said:


> Yeah, thats how it starts out...then the addiction grows, next thing you know you've got 4 Jeeps, the Rubi will have 38's and the 31's will be on a daily driver...Sue and I are up to 10 Jeeps now....maybe 11 in a bit...gotta go look at a '46.




lol, its a sickness alright. only been a year and i'm already dreaming of lifts and 35s, and a comanche or cj2a to fix up.


----------

